# Rec Tec Camp Chef Sear Box add-on



## pbft (Feb 7, 2019)

TL;DR - it's an easy mod, fits and looks good.






I bought a Rec Tec RT340 to replace an aging Weber Genesis and Masterbuilt bullet smoker. The RT340 is great, but sometimes I just want to sear something or quick grill a salmon burger. I've solved this by adding a Camp Chef sear box to the RT340. It's a pretty simple mod if you're OK with a little sheet metal work. The basic process is:

Remove the RT340 handle on the right side of the grill.
Make a cutout in the left side of the sear box for the grease drain.
Drill mounting holes in the right side of the RT340.
Bolt the sear box to the RT340.
Drill holes in the right side of the sear box.
Mount the RT340 handle to the right side of the sear box.
The RT340 grease drain empties into the sear box grease tray. The only problem is that the propane hose is too short to reach a propane tank sitting under the RT340. I'll provide more detail on the process in subsequent posts.


----------



## pbft (Feb 7, 2019)

*More details: making the cutout in the sear box.*
The sear box has to be mounted so that the mounting bolts don't interfere with the grate support inside the RT340. This means that the mounting holes can't be any higher than the top edge of the RT340 handle mounting holes.

Make a cardboard template of the bottom half of the right end of the RT340. The top edge of the template should be 1" above the top edge of the holes where the handle attached. The template should have a rectangular cutout for the fat drain. Trace the outline of the RT340 drum onto the template.





Using the template, mark the cutout on the left side of the sear box. Hold the sear box in position to make sure that it's where you want it. I offset it a bit towards the back since the knob sticks out the front pretty far.

Cut out the opening for the fat drain. Note: I don't see anything in the sear box literature that says that this will affect your warranty ;-)


----------



## pbft (Feb 7, 2019)

*More details: drilling the mounting holes.*

Hold the sear box in position and mark the top center mounting hole location on the RT340.
Drill the mounting hole and mount the sear box with one bolt (I used a 1/4-20 x 5/8 stainless bolt).
Make sure it's straight and level. Mark the other mounting holes, including the threaded 'leveling' screw at the bottom.
Remove the sear box and drill all the holes in the RT340.





Note that the top three holes are even with the top of the original handle mounting holes. That's important.


----------



## pbft (Feb 7, 2019)

*More details: Mounting the sear box*
Bolt the sear box to the RT340. For the bottom 'leveling' screw, use one of the screws provided with the sear box, and bolt it through from inside the RT340. If necessary to level the sear box, add one or more washers between the RT340 and the sear box before inserting this screw.


----------



## pbft (Feb 7, 2019)

*Finish up.*
Drill holes in the right side of the sear box and attach the RT340 handle. Finish assembling the sear box: install the deflector, grate, and handle.


----------



## pbft (Feb 7, 2019)

*ToDo list*

The propane hose comes straight out the back of the sear box, and it's pretty short. I'd like to put the tank on the shelf under the RT340, so I need to find (or make) a longer propane hose.
Better bottom shelf with a circular recess for the propane tank.
Larger / wider wheels.
Fold-down front shelf / work surface.


----------



## RCAlan (Feb 7, 2019)

pbft said:


> *Finish up.*
> Drill holes in the right side of the sear box and attach the RT340 handle. Finish assembling the sear box: install the deflector, grate, and handle.


Great creative work Pbft...  That’s what this hobby is all about...  Doing it Your way and putting out Great BBQ.

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 7, 2019)

If you remove the OEM hose, and take it to stores that carry BBQ accessories, they can find a suitable longer hose with the right fittings.
I've seen various at my local home improvement stores.

Nice job on modifying your RT340 to include a sear box.


----------



## pbft (Feb 7, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> If you remove the OEM hose, and take it to stores that carry BBQ accessories, they can find a suitable longer hose with the right fittings.
> I've seen various at my local home improvement stores.


Thanks. I *might* have the right parts in a bin somewhere, but I don't see it being a real problem. Just wanted to post this while it was still fresh in my mind. I spent a lot of time trying to find good enough pictures and detail to figure out if this would work, so I wanted to share my results. This should work on pretty much any grill with a flat right end panel. I think the super-high sear option will be a big benefit. I'll see how quickly it gets up to temp tomorrow.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 7, 2019)

Nice mod man! If I had the need for one I would def follow your instructions. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ktwingstrom (Jun 4, 2019)

pbft said:


> TL;DR - it's an easy mod, fits and looks good.
> 
> I bought a Rec Tec RT340 to replace an aging Weber Genesis and Masterbuilt bullet smoker. The RT340 is great, but sometimes I just want to sear something or quick grill a salmon burger. I've solved this by adding a Camp Chef sear box to the RT340. It's a pretty simple mod if you're OK with a little sheet metal work. The basic process is:
> 
> ...




Question for you on this mod.  BTW looks FANTASTIC and I'm definitely going to try this.  How does your smoker move around now that the handle has been replaced by the sear box?  Does it lift up and roll around OK still or is it harder to maneuver?


----------



## pbft (Jun 4, 2019)

It's quite a bit heavier - the propane tank adds a lot. It's OK on smooth surfaces, but it's definitely heavier to lift. The sear box flexes a bit when you lift it up to roll around.

I added big pneumatic tires to replace the originals, and I added casters on the right end. With that it's a breeze on the deck. Still no fun on the lawn though.


----------



## ktwingstrom (Jun 4, 2019)

pbft said:


> It's quite a bit heavier - the propane tank adds a lot. It's OK on smooth surfaces, but it's definitely heavier to lift. The sear box flexes a bit when you lift it up to roll around.
> 
> I added big pneumatic tires to replace the originals, and I added casters on the right end. With that it's a breeze on the deck. Still no fun on the lawn though.



Good to know, thanks!  Care to share the parts you bought to make the wheel changes?


----------

